# Lazy lazy lazy



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Picked up Pita order that's 500 ft from hotel, if even. Was to be contactless order, cannot find this stupid 8x8 patio entrance located at back of hotel. Of course, hotel lobby is deserted and concierge missing and maybe on furlough. Obviously, GH customer too lazy to walk 2 min to front desk. How lazy has America become? Asking from first gen immigrant.









Swear America's brain iq has dropped 100x and laziness has quadrupled since I arrived at Sfo port of entry 30 yrs ago.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

But did you get a tip?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Illini said:


> But did you get a tip?


Three clams I think. Spent 5 minutes walking around hotel trying to find stupid patio. Still ticked. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Definitely ran into some lazy ass people over the years. I cant stand wasting time while working


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Most of the time.....hotels, large apartment buildings, hospitals, large businesses, are a major pain.

Let the ants take them. Next!!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Picked up Pita order that's 500 ft from hotel, if even. Was to be contactless order, cannot find this stupid 8x8 patio entrance located at back of hotel. Of course, hotel lobby is deserted and concierge missing and maybe on furlough. Obviously, GH customer too lazy to walk 2 min to front desk. How lazy has America become? Asking from first gen immigrant.
> View attachment 476229
> 
> 
> Swear America's brain iq has dropped 100x and laziness has quadrupled since I arrived at Sfo port of entry 30 yrs ago.


The last "We are around the back of the hotel" I got..... $20 tip....

Oh... my bad... $29 tip.... bunch of construction workers.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

People were Hungry yesterday. I had three customers toes on the curb waiting for their food.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Picked up Pita order that's 500 ft from hotel, if even. Was to be contactless order, cannot find this stupid 8x8 patio entrance located at back of hotel. Of course, hotel lobby is deserted and concierge missing and maybe on furlough. Obviously, GH customer too lazy to walk 2 min to front desk. How lazy has America become? Asking from first gen immigrant.
> View attachment 476229
> 
> 
> Swear America's brain iq has dropped 100x and laziness has quadrupled since I arrived at Sfo port of entry 30 yrs ago.


Why the broad statement?

It could be any number of reasons the customer couldn't/wouldn't leave the hotel, but you went straight to 'lazy'?

BTW, less 'lazy' people = less work for drivers. Wrap your IQ around that.

How's your IQ doing, for someone who can't find a patio in the back or follow simple instructions.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> People were Hungry yesterday. I had three customers toes on the curb waiting for their food.


That's what I want.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> I had three customers toes on the curb waiting for their food


customers actually select they will come out to get their order?


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

I bet that's the same type of trash that gave me a thumbs down last time I delivered


----------

